# Paul Dye Seminar



## Bob White (Feb 6, 2011)

The team at BWKS would like to thank Paul and Patty Dye and the numerous people that supported the seminar yesterday. Because of this support over $1,000 was raised to help us contribute to the Royal Family Kids Camp www.rfkc.org . Willie Steele and David Arnold came up from the San Diego area. Brye Cooper, Jack Autry, and Chris Adrian came from long distance to attend. Ron Sanchez came and also brought a lot of his fine students from Hollywood. Anto Parseghian and Dan Pribble came from Jeff Speakman`s organization. Baja Kenpo attended and was well represented. Willie Aguilar came over after his classes and supported. Steve Cooper and many of our students filled the studio with over 50 participants. It was a fine day and it paid for 2 children to go to camp that might not otherwise have had an opportunity to do so.
This great service by Paul Dye and his 2 top students Scott Montoya and Dave Thompson was done with joy and in the spirit of giving. I see it often that the people that step up and give their time and resources to help other people, are the same people that have joy in their lives. I have heard it said that if you want good things then give out good things. While our studio receives no financial benefits from our fundraising it has done much to bring our school closer.
We have about 48 days before our event. I encourage the kenpo community to be apart of our tournament. We will have a seminar March 12th with Capt. Ron Sanchez and possibly L.A. SWAT member George Ryan. It will be a very informative seminar with all proceeds again going to the RFKC. Immediately after the seminar we will have a rules meeting for our tournament www.bobwhiteinvitational.com 
The following weekend we will host 7th Degree Kenpo Black Belt Eddie Downey, from Ireland. Professor Downey is one of the very few professional full-time kenpo instructors. His teaching skills are excellent and he is bringing 2 of his top students in John and Richard Burgess.. His seminar will start at 1:00 March 19th. I am looking forward to it..  
My wife, Barbara, has put together a great evening before the tournament. The Banquet has a few tickets left and we expect to be sold out a month before the event. We pray for Gods Blessings and the prayers have been answered.
Purchasing tickets and Sponsorship opportunities are on our website.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic!  Glad that the seminar was a success.  Good luck with the next.


----------



## Bob White (Feb 12, 2011)

We want to thank all that have supported the banquet. The banquet welcoming dinner is officially sold out. The tournament has a very large gym and there will be plenty of seating. There is no admission charge for our tournament.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

